
Ask HN: How do I ask and publish testimonials for my SaaS product? - testimonial_ta
I run a profitable startup, and I want to add testimonials or a client-list to the pricing page.<p>I&#x27;m just not sure how to go about starting this process or how easy&#x2F;difficult it will be.<p>1. Do I email a customer and ask? And will approval via email suffice to use their company&#x27;s logo?<p>2. Is there some standard legal doc and procedure that most companies use?<p>3. Have any strategies worked for you? (i.e. how you phrase it to customers)<p>Any advice would be really appreciated.
======
ravivyas
You don't need a legal doc, just ask the customer, get their testimonial,
their picture and brand logo.

